#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Company/Property search info

## Nawty

Does anyone know how to search for background info on a company, business, property in Oz from here in Los.

I need to find some background info on where the company is located, where formed, when etc and ownership etc.

Can it be done ?

----------


## filch

ASIC Free Company Name Search

----------


## Nawty

I don't know the name of the company...shoulda mentioned that.

I have googled the info, but cannot find more specific info on what i want.....I am not very good at googling

----------


## Carnwadrick

> I don't know the name of the company...shoulda mentioned that.


Not quite prepared are you, maybe have a few more of those adult beverages then try again

----------


## filch

You're a fucking useless kunt at times Nawty

----------


## Nawty

All this negativity and anger....sheesh.

I can teach you meditaion if you want.

I started in Phuket last week.

Start small and work your way up....I am starting with concentration on tickling....I can withstand more now than a month ago and i remain calm and balanced.

This is a simple exercise in readiness for more serious stresses.


So enough of the anger and please, more info on finding the nitty gritty on something.

----------


## filch

> Does anyone know how to search for background info on a company, business, property in Oz


I gave you a perfectly good website that provides this public information.




> I don't know the name of the company


You come back with this...troll thread me thinks. Hence the negativity.

If you're not trolling then how do you expect us to help if you don't know yourself.

----------


## Nawty

Jeez you're are an idiot.

WTF does a troll have to do with this ? I mean really....no need to jump on the troll thing every time you do not understand something.


Here it is ....... I do not know the exact name of the company, nor do i know the address, lot number etc for the property.

But i was hoping that via other means of searching the internet for relevant info, i may come across the actual names and could then search it.

However, the property is owned by an overseas vehicle and i also want to find this....how ? i am fucked if i know, that is why I am asking.

The world is not all black and white.....there is some yellow and pink shit in there as well.

----------


## Butterfly

> Here it is ....... I do not know the exact name of the company, nor do i know the address, lot number etc for the property.


that's you fucked then, best chance is Google though

----------


## Carnwadrick

OK lets start with what you do know, maybe you have a rough location, town and street, next to a river or big factory or something so you do a google earth search and maybe identify the property that way, print a copy of the pic, then do a google search for a real estate agent in the area and email the info and ask for help. If you are looking to buy they should be more than happy to help.

----------


## Nawty

dont want to buy.

----------


## Carnwadrick

^You could hire a Private Investigator to run down the ownership, but I'm thinking you are probably a cheap bastard who doesn't want to open his wallet.
Plan C: Google search for a reverse telephone directory in OZ (if they have em) and go street by street, door by door until you find your target

----------


## Nawty

You right about the first bit..

----------


## crippen

What exactly do you know about the company??

----------


## Nawty

I know the public name that they use...but may not be the actual company name or ownership vehicle.

I know who one of the directors probably was and possibly whom another is....but not definite.

I know the business run at the premises is owned by an offshore company....no idea if the business and freehold are owned by the same companies

----------

